# LibNoDave - daveSetPLCTime, daveSetPLCTimeToSystime, daveReadPLCTime mit S7-1500



## funkey (8 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon mal jemand LibNoDave für die Zeitsynchronisierung von einer S7-1500 verwendet? Leider funktioniert das nicht, da sich da was geändert haben muss. Gibt es da schon irgendwo Code-Änderungen damit das auch mit den neuen Steuerungen funktioniert?

Vielen Dank für Informationen und Hilfe!

Schöne Grüße
funkey


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2018)

Das wird mit libnodave auch mit einer Codeanpassung nicht mehr möglich sein, weil es bei den 1200/1500 dafür keinen Kompatibilitätsmodus gibt, sondern der Zugriff auf die Uhrzeit der SPS bei diesen Steuerungen komplett anders funktioniert.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Februar 2018)

Wieso Uhrzeitsynchronisation (umständlich und ungenau?) mit Libnodave?
Die S7-1500 beherrschen Uhrzeitsynchronisation mit NTP-Servern. Ist im Netzwerk kein NTP-Server verfügbar, dann sollte es einfach sein, auf dem "Libnodave"-PC einen NTP-Server zu aktivieren.

Harald


----------



## funkey (8 Februar 2018)

Schade das klingt nicht gut.
Auch mit Snap7 und AGLink funktioniert es nicht.
Habe einen CP der die Uhrzeit mit NTP synchronisiert, aber leider kann er die Uhrzeit nicht an die CPU übermitteln 
Bei der CPU kann ich die passenden NTP-Server nicht eintragen, da sie nur im ProfiNet hängt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2018)

Was hast du denn, CM 1542-1 oder CP 1543-1?


----------



## funkey (8 Februar 2018)

CP 1542SP-1 (6GK7 542-6UX00-0XE0)
Hab extra bei Siemens nachgefragt, es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Februar 2018)

funkey schrieb:


> Habe einen CP der die Uhrzeit mit NTP synchronisiert, aber leider kann er die Uhrzeit nicht an die CPU übermitteln





funkey schrieb:


> Hab extra bei Siemens nachgefragt, es geht einfach nicht.


Ob das mit dem nicht-weiterleiten der Uhrzeit vom CP an die CPU so stimmt weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne mich mit der ET200SP nicht aus. Könnte es vielleicht sein, daß in der CPU eine Sicherheitsfunktion aktiviert ist, die die Uhrzeit-Weiterleitung an die CPU verbietet?

Im ungünstigsten Fall kannst Du das Uhr stellen im Programm der ET200SP-CPU programmieren:
- Libnodave schreibt Datum+Uhrzeit in eine DATE_AND_TIME- oder DTL-Variable in einem DB der CPU
- die CPU ruft die Funktion zum Uhr stellen auf (WR_SYS_T oder WR_LOC_T)
Wie können Sie in STEP 7 (TIA Portal) das Datum und die Uhrzeit für die CPU-Baugruppen eingeben, lesen und weiter verarbeiten?

Harald


----------



## funkey (9 Mai 2018)

Hab mir jetzt einen Baustein zur NTP-Synchronisierung geschrieben mit offener UDP-Kommunikation. So läuft's tadellos!


----------



## codemonkey (28 Mai 2021)

@funkey 
Wärst Du so lieb und würdest Deinen NTP mittels UDP Baustein teilen oder zumindest kurz erläutern.
Dies würde mir gerade den Tag rette.

Gruß
Codemonkey


----------

